# German researchers turn LED bulbs in to a wireles local network



## Carol (Aug 16, 2011)

Way cool!

http://news.discovery.com/tech/led-wireless-networks-110816.html#mkcpgn=rssnws1


----------



## Steve (Aug 16, 2011)

We're slowly moving from tungsten to LEDs in our studio.  They're expensive, but the quality of the light is getting better and they're much cheaper to run.  Lighter, less heat and much lower energy consumption, not to mention that the bulbs last virtually forever.


----------



## Nomad (Aug 16, 2011)

Carol said:


> Way cool!
> 
> http://news.discovery.com/tech/led-wireless-networks-110816.html#mkcpgn=rssnws1



Way cool indeed!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 16, 2011)

Neat like rubber feet!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 16, 2011)

How amazing is that!  Much kudos for splendid lateral thinking :sensei rei:.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 17, 2011)

Very neat. Uses more than one meaning for illumination.


----------

